# Sage barista express pressure



## COLINlucia (9 mo ago)

I have a year old sage barista express. Makes great coffee but for no apparent reason every now and again the pressure goes too high or too low. Same beans. Same grind. Using a palm tamper. Any ideas why??


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Assuming you don’t have any leaks. I’d check your group gasket.


----------



## COLINlucia (9 mo ago)

Thanks. I’ll check. Do they usually last longer than a year?


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

depends on the amount of use, and the material of the gasket. 12 months is about how long I leave mine in for.


----------



## COLINlucia (9 mo ago)

Thanks.


----------

